# Лимфодренаж как один из методов улучшения качества жизни при грыже?



## noname (13 Авг 2012)

Не нашла подобной темы на форуме,  поэтому завела новую. Вопрос к уважаемым докторам форума.

Опишу свою ситуацию. Снимков под рукой нет, да и в общем-то, болей у меня уже практически нет, вопрос в другом.

Грыжа  L5-S1, 9,6 мм. Постоянная боль в спине возникла в конце марта,  МРТ делала в начале мая этого года, когда боль в спине почти прошла, но появился корешковый синдром, боль в правой ноге. Тогда же обратилась к врачу. Больничный, правда, не брала, ходила на работу, хотя, бывало, что боли были сильные. На носках ходила нормально, нога не отнималась, из проблем, в общем, была только боль (я бы оценила как от 1 до 7 по десятибалльной шкале в разные периоды) и иногда лёгкое онемение задней поверхности правого бедра.
Прошла в одной из клиник, рекламируемых здесь на сайте, курс процедур (массаж, иглоукалывание, лимфодренаж, ультразвук)+принимала лекарства(найз, мовалис, обезболивающие, витамины, омез для желудка), через пару недель почувствовала значительное облегчение, потом внезапно произошли 2 обострения подряд, и стало понятно, что лечение придётся начинать по-новой.

Сразу в клинику для повтороного курса лечения обратиться не получилась, сначала была в отъезде, а потом случился аврал на работе. Принимала те же лекарства,  иногда делала ЛФК. В это же время я купила себе косметический массажный аппарат для вакуумного массажа, домашний аналог LPG, для косметических процедур на дому. Принцип его в следующем: участок кожи засасывается вкуумной манипулой и разминается при этом массажными валиками, таким образом массируется всё тело. В том числе эта процедура даёт эффект лимфодренажа. У меня сидячая работа, есть лишний вес и сильная склонность к отёкам: ноги после рабочего дня порой как свинцовые, а процедура лимфодренажа убирает отёки и даже вроде как немного снижает вес, хотя это, в основном, засчёт вывода лишней жидкости, хотя и кровоток она тоже улучшает. Так вот, после 1й же процедуры массажа всего тела(ног, рук, спины, живота) этим аппаратом, кроме эффекта снятия отёка с ног, я наутро почувствовала, что боль в ноге(корешковый синдром) уменьшилась очень существенно. Причём, такого эффекта от процедуры лимфодренажа в клинике я не испытывала, точнее, он был гораздо менее выражен, там несколько иной принцип массажа, и его делали только для ног (ноги помещаются в специальные "сапоги" и постепенно "сдавливаются" от носков до бёдер накачиваемым воздухом).
Я делала массаж своим аппаратом LPG 2 раза в неделю в течение 2х недель, лекарства и противовоспалительные  и обезболивающие 1й же процедуры пить бросила(т.к.уже желудок начал от них болеть), да и не нужны они стали, потом обленилась и стала делать раз в неделю. В общей сложности прошёл месяц, сейчас в основном двигаюсь вообще без боли, неприятные ощущения(даже не боль) появляются когда долго хожу без отдыха или долго несу сумку 2-3 кг в одной руке, хотя стараюсь пока ничего такого не носить, но пару раз пришлось.

Вопрос в следующем: действительно ли LPG массаж мог так резко положительно повлиять на моё состояние, либо это самовнушение, либо просто совпадение, т.к. прошло нужное время и болезнь сама начала отступать? Может ли подобная процедура существенно облегчить состояние тех больных, у кого также, как у меня есть лишний вес и склонность к отёкам?  Модель аппарата пока писать не буду, чтобы не сочли за рекламу, цели рекламировать что-либо я не имею, тем более, такой массаж имеет противопоказания и не всем подойдёт.


----------

